# olympus stylus 1 or 1s



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Just wondering if anybody on here has the stylus 1.Thinking of getting one a bit dear but don't have to change lenses and has a good EVF that is a must for me.Anybody got some feedback for me.


----------

